# SO CAL Peeps Reveal Thyself!



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Jp! :cornut: Hi Roadfix!  BF is down again, I think.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed is BF is having issues again.

I have the afternoon off and I have to do a little work on my deck before heading out to GP.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, now I think it's back. By the way, this forum is sooooo slow! Definitely not as good as BF!


----------



## Happytime (Jul 18, 2007)

roadfix said:


> Yeah, I noticed is BF is having issues again.


I wouldn't know since I'm not on BF.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Well, now I think it's back. By the way, this forum is sooooo slow! Definitely not as good as BF!


Like I said, I only come here to relax....


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi BFers! I finally joined. Sorry I'm not using my usual name, but it was already taken.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

You can give it up, woman. I KNOW what you're doing and I KNOW no man in his right mind would call you fat (right there is where you ultimately blew it).:hand:


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Sacha said:


>


ut:


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

BTW, I'm bikeless today.

Sacha's getting an adjustment and Betty's getting a thorough cleaning/tune-up. I'm thinking about swapping her crankset for a standard double. Too macho?


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

I like the smilies here.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

I like the smiles too, but it's so dead here. Also, there is this weird delay thing when posting. What's up with that?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Sacha said:


> Hi BFers! I finally joined. Sorry I'm not using my usual name, but it was already taken.


no kidding....


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Also, there is this weird delay thing when posting. What's up with that?


the moderators proofread and pre-approve each post right after you click Submit Reply. 

its' for your protection.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> the moderators proofread and pre-approve each post right after you click Submit Reply.
> 
> its' for your protection.


:skep: Oh...reeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyy. Hmmm...let me test that out.

So, HollyWOOD, hows that honking tree trunk you got hanging out of your Assos doing?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Nope.  I think you may be wrong about that.:wink:


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Sacha said:


> Hi BFers! I finally joined. Sorry I'm not using my usual name, but it was already taken.



give it up.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

You keep asking me that... and I keep telling you, "Not until you buy me dinner, Texas!"


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> give it up.


I'd hit it.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Sacha said:


> You keep asking me that... and I keep telling you, "Not until you buy me dinner, Texas!"


:shocked: What?! You get dinner? I'm lucky if I get a beer.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

I know where he lives. We can make him give it up and order pizza on his credit card.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

I like your thinking. We can sandwich him. But I want beer with the pizza.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Double Team or Tag Team? :ihih:


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Sacha said:


> Double Team or Tag Team? :ihih:


Tag...I need my mouth free for the beer and pizza.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

We'll have to order the BBQ Chicken pizza, then. Goes great with the Texas flavoring!


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all. I see all of you. What are you doing? Huh? :skep: There is NOTHING going on over here. It's like people stop by, look around and then pop off for a cocktail or two.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been watching the Tour.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, I rode one hour today. BFD. 

I'm getting so fat I'm going to explode. I HAVE to start getting some saddle time.

JSR


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Hi all. I see all of you. What are you doing? Huh? :skep: There is NOTHING going on over here. It's like people stop by, look around and then pop off for a cocktail or two.


You guys are weird.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

LolaLeatherHips said:


> Tag...I need my mouth free for the beer and pizza.



thats not all you'll need your mouth for...


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> thats not all you'll need your mouth for...



Lola needs no instruction on what to do with her mouth.

Of course, I mean she _talks_ a lot.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Sacha said:


> Lola needs no instruction on what to do with her mouth.
> 
> Of course, I mean she _talks_ a lot.


I'll have you know, I can form full sentences with my mouth full.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Sacha said:


> Lola needs no instruction on what to do with her mouth.
> 
> Of course, I mean she _talks_ a lot.


"a lot" doesn't begin to describe it. I tend to think of it as she talks the way a shark swims. It has to keep doing it or it dies.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

So! how 'bout that Vino,eh?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

magicant said:


> "a lot" doesn't begin to describe it. I tend to think of it as she talks the way a shark swims. It has to keep doing it or it dies.


:mad5: :incazzato: You obviously don't have enough to do if you are going to this forum too to pick on me. ut:


----------



## Happytime (Jul 18, 2007)

You need a thicker skin, Lola. Stop being such a girl.

Chix shouldn't be talkin' so much anyway.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

LolaLeatherHips said:


> :mad5: :incazzato: You obviously don't have enough to do if you are going to this forum too to pick on me. ut:


I was here first.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

magicant said:


> I was here first.


Then stay here since I was in BF first. Oooh...now I feel as powerful as a 4 year old.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

You're not the boss of me.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, well. You aren't the boss of you. 

So there.:ciappa:


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

All your asses are belong to me.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

This is one of the better threads on this forum, food, beer, three-ways, making girls cry.... I bet the northern Mid-West forum isn't this much fun.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Lola and Sacha bring the party.


----------



## Happytime (Jul 18, 2007)

This place is dead again. What happened to all the bike chicks?


----------



## Happytime (Jul 18, 2007)

roadfix said:


> All your asses are belong to me.


You sayin' you're one of those "funny" guys?


----------



## Happytime (Jul 18, 2007)

Im climbing Latigo on Wednesday. Hope you posers show up so I can squash you all.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Happytime said:


> Im climbing Latigo on Wednesday. Hope you posers show up so I can squash you all.



Wanker.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Happytime said:


> Im climbing Latigo on Wednesday. Hope you posers show up so I can squash you all.


I don't pose on Wednesdays. I pose on Thurs and Saturdays only. I'll squish your butt while posing on my fixed gear any day, any hill...


----------



## Happytime (Jul 18, 2007)

I figgerd you were after my butt. Fixies are gay. I bet your gay too. Not me. i like chix like Lola.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Happytime said:


> I figgerd you were after my butt. Fixies are gay. I bet your gay too. Not me. i like chix like Lola.


I like chicks too..... although I don't know about fixies being gay. I see plenty of straight chicks on fixies around mi barrio.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Happytime said:


> I figgerd you were after my butt. Fixies are gay. I bet your gay too. Not me. i like chix like Lola.


I knew you had a thing for me. Guess I'd better get to practicing with the tongue...:ihih:


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Lola, don't pay attention to that jerk. He's just trying to pull your chain.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

That was it?


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Lola, did you break BikeForums again?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Sacha said:


> Lola, did you break BikeForums again?


Hello, my name is George. What is your name?


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

Socal peeps here representin SD
check out our team's training vid on you tube note this is bareley half the team!
MMCC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58pX7a9we2s


----------

